# AirStream outside cleaning



## Dan7347 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have an older model AirStream (1976 Land yacht) that has gotten very dirty and moldy on the outside over the past could years. I was looking for good suggestions on cleaning it.. or a place that knows how to clean the Alumium (sp) without scratching it... any suggestions??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dan,
This is what you need.  Just read this entire thread and you will find all of the details on JOMAX.  I have used it and it worked great with NO damage to the aluminum.  It required very minimal effort too.  Just make sure to follow the directions on the mixing formula.  It took all of the mildew, grit, and grime off and made my camper look like brand new.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311200&highlight=jomax


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 24, 2011)

Another "old timer"! We have a 78.


----------



## duckbill (Jun 24, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Another "old timer"! We have a 78.



I've got a 1968 28' Int'l at camp...Love it!


----------



## safebuilder (Jun 24, 2011)

Check with the places that sell Aluminum horse trailers


----------



## stasher1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Check with your local truck stop. The drivers with the shiny aluminum trailers use spray-on chemicals to keep them looking good with as little effort as possible.


----------



## duckbill (Jun 27, 2011)

If you scroll down through this forum link to the postings of "REDNAX", he's done some extensive testing on cleaning Airstreams

http://www.airforums.com/forums/f417/how-to-clean-an-anodized-aluminum-skin-42902.html


----------



## Dan7347 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions..Egale Eye I will check that product out .....and duckbill... always good to see another Gator around...


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jul 7, 2011)

So far I have you all beat, 1965 Avion Imperial. They definitely don't build them as well today.


----------



## randy1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a 30', 1968 Land Yacht. Everything works like new, except my shower. It froze this past winter and needs a new shower faucet. Anyone know where to pick one up?


----------



## Dan7347 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool to see that there are several older Airstream owners around. I love mine... it is awesome... as for parts... Three Way Camper in Marettia is the best.. they know everything about Airstream parts at the parts counter.. Ask for the older lady she's the expert... Also try Sonny at 205 665 2531 in Ala. Good luck..


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dan,
> This is what you need.  Just read this entire thread and you will find all of the details on JOMAX.  I have used it and it worked great with NO damage to the aluminum.  It required very minimal effort too.  Just make sure to follow the directions on the mixing formula.  It took all of the mildew, grit, and grime off and made my camper look like brand new.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311200&highlight=jomax



X-2 Jomax is great stuff for cleaning!



stasher1 said:


> Check with your local truck stop. The drivers with the shiny aluminum trailers use spray-on chemicals to keep them looking good with as little effort as possible.



Be very careful with this stuff. I was in the truck/trailer repair business for over 20 years. Most of this stuff has a acid in it and can cause a lot of damage if not used right.


----------

